# Risen 3 Mod Textureset fast alle Welttexturen in 2K, Bosse 4k



## MadEvilBeavis (4. Oktober 2014)

*Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier.*  

Ich habe ein Texturenpaket für Risen 3 gebastelt. 

Es beinhaltet überarbeitete, NPCs und Bosse, Welttexturen und Bosse

Zusätzlich habe ich noch den Textureskin von Patty, es gibt ihn in zwei verschiedenen Versionen eine blaue Version mit schwazem Haar und eine rot- schwarze Version mit schwarzem Haar.

Ich habe insgesamt 200 Arbeitsstunden in die neuen Texturen investiert. Wer daran interessiert ist, kann es sich im World of Risen Forum\Deutsche Foren\Risen 3 Technische Hilfe herunterladen
hier mal der Link dazu. Es gibt auch viele, viele Screenshots zu bewundern, die von mir erstellt wurden.
Dort ist auch alles weitere zu meinen Texturen beschrieben. Das Textureset ist final

Ich würde das Texturenpaket gerne einer breiteren Masse präsentieren. Deshalb habe ich mich hier im Forum angemeldet.
Es gibt leider noch zwei Grafikbugs im Texturenpaket: Einmal auf Taranis  auf dem Schiff und auf Calador zwischen Zitadelle und Mühle mit  Bauernhaus.
Ich bin aber dabei das Problem zu beheben. 

Ihr könnt ja mal reinschauen.

Ich habe auch eine passende GeDoSaTo PostFX für Downsampling gebastelt. 
Hier der Link
Verbesserte Gesichtsfarben für mein GeDoSaTo Setting (weniger gelblich, mehr Tiefe)   Dieses Setting ist eigentlich für die Vanilla Version.
Für das Texturenpaket muß die Schärfe stark reduziert werden. 



Übrigens habe ich auch ein passendes GeDoSaTo Setting für Darksiders II und jede Menge Sweet FX Configs unter anderem für die F1 Reihe von Codemasters und die Grid Reihe.


----------

